

Your Question Couldn't Be That Stupid - lebowa
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2010/6/30/multiple-passes-at-the-target.html

======
lebowa
VC's have a better understanding of customers and markets than entrepreneurs.
Often the assumptions a founder makes about how their product will be accepted
are fundamentally incorrect. The best way to make sure that the premises upon
which you are basing your theories aren't false is to run them by people who
know better than you. No question is so stupid that it will disqualify a
founder from receiving funding.

